# Insurance quotes?!?!?



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

So i am getting all my research done before I pull the trigger in a few weeks,

I was just on Moneysupermarket and got a few quotes using reg numbers from autotrader.

Now does anyone know why it would cost more to insure a 2012 than a 2014? Seems weird to me as the 2014 is £10k more expensive.

The cheapest quotes are from Churchills.

2014 is £581
2012 is £596

Both cars unmodded, and the same details given.

Now I know its only £15 but shouldn't the 2012 be cheaper, is the reason because it's faster / easier to steal LOL!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

woundedgoat said:


> So i am getting all my research done before I pull the trigger in a few weeks,
> 
> I was just on Moneysupermarket and got a few quotes using reg numbers from autotrader.
> 
> ...


No idea why the older car was more expensive, however both quotes look good! 
I doubt if you would get much cheaper.

Be aware that many companies insist on a tracker which if its not on the car you will have to buy plus pay an annual sub. I have a cobra tracker which cost 1k fitted from Nissan and £215 pa.


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> No idea why the older car was more expensive, however both quotes look good!
> I doubt if you would get much cheaper.
> 
> Be aware that many companies insist on a tracker which if its not on the car you will have to buy plus pay an annual sub. I have a cobra tracker which cost 1k fitted from Nissan and £215 pa.


sorry for posting in the wrong section.

You just put in the car reg and it automatically brings the car up, both came up as not having a tracker.

Funny thing as well at the beginning of the month a 63 plate was only £523, me thinks they be pulling figures from there arse lol!


----------



## Beillynoy (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello world - this is my first post on GTR.co.uk

I've just gone through the same process - my MY14 gets delivered on Saturday. 

The dealer at my local NHPC recommended Admiral.
I got an admiral quote through a comparison site: £700
Then I went direct to admiral web site: £450
On a roll, I then tried direct line: £380 incl business class 1 cover

That's after 6pts (2x speeding) and a non-fault claim. 
FWIW, Tracker not required for either of these companies, but it's your call whether you want to take the risk of going "naked"!

Hopefully this might save you a few £££s.

Good luck,
Neil.


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

Beillynoy said:


> Hello world - this is my first post on GTR.co.uk
> 
> I've just gone through the same process - my MY14 gets delivered on Saturday.
> 
> ...


Thanks Neil

I wouldnt go back to Admiral, I had them on my last GTR, then got a C63 which they charged the same for.

I got stopped in Bristol in the Benz, and stuck in the back of a police car then threatened to have the car seized.

All because I took out a multicar insurance policy and they forgot to update there system.

Had to make a call and luckily the call centre sorted it.

I sold my C63 2 months ago as I new I was going to get another GTR once the right one came up, so I have been driving the wife's Fiat 500.

I called them to get a quote for that and they wanted to charge me the same as a GTR lol, no claims, no points nothing.

Some crap about my area I live might of changed!

Going with direct line myself as well, did you call them or do it on there website neil?


----------



## Beillynoy (Aug 25, 2014)

Website first, but couldn't complete online as the car wasn't yet registered so didn't have a registration number. 
So completed over the phone when I got my new registration number.


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Neil, good luck with your new car, hope your 6 points drop soon!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I think the different relates to the profiling of the drivers and previous claims against that car. The R35 seems to have generally been well driven / owned and as such there haven't been many insurance claims, resulting in competitive premiums for what the car is.

As for why the 2014 is cheaper than the 2012, I guess it has something to do with even fewer claims against the 2014 and the basis that if you can afford the 2014 and don't have a history of claims, then you are even more likely to be sensible out on the road and less of a risk.


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

So I just sorted my insurance out with Privilege for £536 as I collect my car tomorrow.

I thought I would have a quick look to see if I could get it any cheaper, used the Direct Line website and it came out at £650.

The funny thing is I used Money Super Market again and the exact same policy I paid £536 for had changed to £706?

I really would love to know how these systems work, because they seem totally random lol.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

woundedgoat said:


> So I just sorted my insurance out with Privilege for £536 as I collect my car tomorrow.
> 
> I thought I would have a quick look to see if I could get it any cheaper, used the Direct Line website and it came out at £650.
> 
> ...


All just a big scam basically, everytime you change something slightly the price seems to change drastically.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Subscribed to thread for future references. 
Some good prices there.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

There is a big thread called something like insurance simples - loads of good info and quotes. 

Generally pace ward
skyinsurance
admiral (multicar)

Are all good bets to try


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

Crazy thing is, no details where changed, only the day I requested the quote.

Literally all details are stored by money supermarket, car and personal history not changed 1 iota.

Just for ref Evo, I only have 2 years no claims, as I was abroad previously, 2 years ago I was paying admiral North of £950.

I also noticed compare the market where £300 more expensive than money supermarket!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Ive just re newed with Pace Ward, £743 for my stage 5 MY2010 plus the wifes focus. Very happy with that!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

vxrcymru said:


> Ive just re newed with Pace Ward, £743 for my stage 5 MY2010 plus the wifes focus. Very happy with that!


That's not bad considering your age. Did you get a free Parker pen :chuckle:


----------

